# Here Is A Way To Put Flat Bands On A Trumark S9 Slingshot.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here I am using a rubber band to install a set of flat slingshot bands on a Trumark S9 slingshot. The rubber bands that I used are a little small but will work fine if not left on too long. The slingshot has one of my HD foam grips installed over the handle. At the end of the video the bands seem to be on wrong, but I just had the pouch inside out. -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Bill, clear, concise and super simple.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've done this on my S9 as well, works great!
I like this setup for butterfly shooting.


----------



## Icelander (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful. One of the great things about being new to this site and slingshots in general is all the amazing things I'm learning in such a short period of time. It's sort of like being newly in love.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of my S9 with a set of test bands on it. -- Tex


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a picture of my S9 with a set of test bands on it. -- Tex


Hi Tex,
Will it work if tied going the other way? My Trumark has a wrist brace.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, but it is a lot harder to tie and don't shoot as good! -- Tex


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Sure, but it is a lot harder to tie and don't shoot as good! -- Tex


Thank you, Bill. I'll do it your way. Can't beat experience.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, it is appreciated.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the video Tex. Definitely helpful that's for sure.


----------

